# Stalling with Start-Stop System



## donnyglaze (Jun 21, 2006)

So I'm having an issue with my car's (2018 Tiguan 4Motion SEL, ~9500 Miles) Auto Start-Stop system. After driving for a few minutes and letting the car warm up, I'll come to a stop and the engine will shut off, as advertised. The issue is when I let off the brake, the engine starts back up, RPMs peak to 1500 or so, then sometimes drop to around 600. Sometimes it'll fix itself and settle at idle (900 ish), sometimes I'll have to give it gas and save it, sometimes nothing helps and I'll have to manually restart. This has been happening randomly for about a month or so, and has started happening more often recently. It also seems to happen more on hot days (90+ degrees). Happens more in Drive or Sport mode, but also happens when I have it in Manual too. With the Auto Start-Stop system off, it runs normally. 

Brought it into the dealership, they kept it all day and ran through "everything" but nothing was out of the ordinary. The tech supposedly test drove it too, and found nothing. 

I know there are gripes about the transmission in this car being unpredictable/flighty, but I'm curious if anyone else has had or heard of this same issue. Maybe I can get some ideas of what direction to point the Tech when I bring it back it. 

Thanks for the help dudes.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

600 RPM is normal idle right?


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

Only time I had ever had to manually restart my 18 due to stop/start being wacky was if it turned the engine off when I had the car in reverse. 

Today I had something a lot like you describe though. Accelerating out of a stop where stop/start had activated the engine started to die, I kept my foot down, and then it decided to respond to the throttle right before it would have died.

Whole thing lasted like 2-3 seconds probably but it was really weird. If it happens again might scan it.

Usually I have stop/start turned off anyway. I hate that feature.


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

Did it again today starting out to work. No errors logged in system for Start/Stop. 

I’m just gonna get it programmed for a permanent disable on start/stop. Too glitchy to be rolled out across the lineup like they have IMO.


----------



## jwvetere (May 12, 2019)

I would suggest using your cellphone to record the issue to show the Service Dept.. Although it may get ridiculous, trying to catch it, you can try anticipate recording to try to catch it. Just start recording in a scenario in which you think it *might* happen.

Of course, if your luck is anything like mine, you'll never catch it on video, and you'll wreck trying to pull out your phone and video - instead of driving. But if you're luck is NOT like mine, you'll catch it.

Good thread - thanks for the FYI.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

The engine stalling with remote start-up could also happen if there are any stored fault codes in the ECU. I'm currently dealing with the check engine light that others have recently posted about, and the same thing happens because of the check engine fault code. Some people have had the fault code stored without having the check engine light. Just an idea


----------



## donnyglaze (Jun 21, 2006)

So it looks like they solved the problem. Swapped out the fuel pump. I guess it was having issues with low fuel pressure. Said they metered it earlier but didn’t find anything. Low and behold, it fixed it. 

Hope this helps you dudes in the future. If you’re interested I can get more info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

I had a similar issue today in my '19 Tiguan 4motion SE. Just left the house and drove about 2 miles before coming to a stop light. The auto start/stop cut the engine off as usual, however this time, I release the brake to go and the engine did not restart. CEL came on. I put it back in park and restarted the car with no issues and no CEL. Any one else have this issue? I dont have VAGcom any more so I cannot grab any data off the OBD port.


----------



## JohnHowarth (Aug 4, 2021)

donnyglaze said:


> So it looks like they solved the problem. Swapped out the fuel pump. I guess it was having issues with low fuel pressure. Said they metered it earlier but didn’t find anything. Low and behold, it fixed it.
> 
> Hope this helps you dudes in the future. If you’re interested I can get more info.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem with my recently acquired 2011 Sharan. Tried a suggestion of new spark plugs with no success. If you have more info, I'd be interested to see it.


----------

